# Teaching in Doha



## bilborough (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for some advice please -I have heard that there are some good and some not so good schools to teach at in Doha, and as I have been been asked to consider Doha Academy and know that there were / are some less than flattering reviews - I wondered if anyone can enlighten me please? Thank you!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This is the Dubai forum. You need to post this on the Middle East forum. Qatar (Doha) is a different country.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Stay in Italy please

If you can't even understand what countries Dubai and Doha are in there is no way anyone here wants you teaching their kids


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Stay in Italy please
> 
> If you can't even understand what countries Dubai and Doha are in there is no way anyone here wants you teaching their kids


Making mistakes is part of the human condition ... just sayin'


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Making mistakes is part of the human condition ... just sayin'


Just hope Geography isn't a subject this teacher teaches 


----------

